# New class's for sweetwater



## jrbowhuntr (Sep 7, 2011)

What do y'all think about having a open 30, open 40, and open45.
Basically all the 30 yard class would shoot against each other. 
All the 40 yard class would do the same, as for the 45 yard as while. We would still have a open money class, and a fun class.
Need some feed back either for or against.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Sep 7, 2011)

And by 'open' you mean open type set ups?

I don't see a problem with it, especially since I shoot Hunter. LOL!

I guess I would wonder what the advantage or initial purpose was?

I know different folks have different limitations. Maybe this is a good way to appeal to more people and get them to come out.


----------



## dgmeadows (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't really see the need for an Open 30, unless you are grouping youth, women and "novice" all together for that.  Most novice categories are pins only, except I believe Christian Bowhunters has a "True Novice" class where you can shoot anything including scopes, but must move up the next shoot if you win (or place top 3 two or 3 times, I think).  

Your question is not 100% clear, but if you are saying you would just have 3 classes - 30 yds, 40 yds and 45 yds and "open" means all shooters - pins, sliders & scopes, lenses or not, long or short stab, your pin shooters will likely complain that they are having to compete against scope shooters.  

If you are just talking about Open equipment (scopes and long stabs)  I would skip the 30 yard.  You might consider a True Novice like CBG does, or just stress to the new folks that they can pay less and shoot for fun, and shoot from whatever stake they are comfortable with.


----------



## solocam678 (Sep 7, 2011)

This is a bit off topic...but are there still the open C,B,an A classes? I haven't seen anyone post them on there tournament schedules.


----------



## dgmeadows (Sep 7, 2011)

solocam678 said:


> This is a bit off topic...but are there still the open C,B,an A classes? I haven't seen anyone post them on there tournament schedules.



Those are the ASA Open equipment classes.  For local weekend shoots, you usually end up with only a handful in each class going that route, so most clubs go with Open Money and Open Trophy, with a max at 45 yards for both, or sometimes a 40 yard max on Trophy and longer max on Money.


----------



## red1691 (Sep 7, 2011)

With todays Bow Speeds there is no need for an Adult Class less than 35 yards! There is hardly any guessing of yardage from 35 yards in, even with some of our youth there bow speeds are fast too. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## solocam678 (Sep 7, 2011)

Is the limit still 284fps or has it changed?


----------



## dgmeadows (Sep 7, 2011)

solocam678 said:


> Is the limit still 284fps or has it changed?



ASA adult male classes is 280 with 3% margin allowed so 288 is the absolute max.  If they check you and your bow hits 289 you are DQ'd.

I think hunter used to be lower than Open, but they brought it up to 280 a few years ago.

Kids are lower, don't know offhand the exact numbers.  Not sure about ladies.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Sep 7, 2011)

dgmeadows said:


> I don't really see the need for an Open 30, unless you are grouping youth, women and "novice" all together for that.  Most novice categories are pins only, except I believe Christian Bowhunters has a "True Novice" class where you can shoot anything including scopes, but must move up the next shoot if you win (or place top 3 two or 3 times, I think).
> 
> Your question is not 100% clear, but if you are saying you would just have 3 classes - 30 yds, 40 yds and 45 yds and "open" means all shooters - pins, sliders & scopes, lenses or not, long or short stab, your pin shooters will likely complain that they are having to compete against scope shooters.
> 
> If you are just talking about Open equipment (scopes and long stabs)  I would skip the 30 yard.  You might consider a True Novice like CBG does, or just stress to the new folks that they can pay less and shoot for fun, and shoot from whatever stake they are comfortable with.



We would be  grouping youth, women and "novice" all together for the 30 yard class. (We would have a true novice for the people that haven't shot a 3-D.)
All the 40 yard class together ( Hunter, Open C, Super Seniors And the Senior Master class) Most all hunter shooters use a lens with there pins anyway, just have a short stab.
And all the Open A and B, Unlimited, and Know 45 in the Open 45 Class
and the Open money class would stay the same. 
I know I left out K50 but I have not had a K50 shooter in 2 years. As for the pin guys most of there scores have been up there with the scope guys, we are just trying to get more people to shoot the money classs.


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't know if that'll work out. Just say open 45. Known yardage shooters have the advantage over all shooters and all sliders have an advantage over fixed pins.  
Id hate to shoot fixed pins against a slider that knows the yardage. Its basically the same in all those classes.


----------



## BlackArcher (Sep 9, 2011)

I like it..


----------



## restrada (Sep 10, 2011)

good to work with one of your archers out in Douglas county.  Don't know your handle (nic), but you'll make a great coach!


----------



## elsberryshooter (Sep 14, 2011)

I am going to shoot women known 40 next year . could  I shoot the 40 class or would I have to shoot 30 class


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Sep 15, 2011)

elsberryshooter said:


> I am going to shoot women known 40 next year . could  I shoot the 40 class or would I have to shoot 30 class



You would shoot the know 40. If we do the class like posted above you would shoot the open 40 class.


----------



## dwomacks (Nov 9, 2011)

dgmeadows said:


> ASA adult male classes is 280 with 3% margin allowed so 288 is the absolute max.  If they check you and your bow hits 289 you are DQ'd.
> 
> I think hunter used to be lower than Open, but they brought it up to 280 a few years ago.
> 
> Kids are lower, don't know offhand the exact numbers.  Not sure about ladies.



The max speed for Women's Hunter is 260fps...The yardage is 30 max...


----------



## oldgeez (Nov 9, 2011)

what bowana said


----------



## GaBear (Nov 9, 2011)

What would the entry fee difference be between the Open and Trophy Classes? Or will there be Trophy Classes????


----------



## Buckin07 (Nov 14, 2011)

ASA Club?
ASA Classes.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 16, 2011)

Buckin07 said:


> ASA Club?
> ASA Classes.



That's my input. Keep the Classes ASA.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Nov 23, 2011)

Buckin07 said:


> ASA Club?
> ASA Classes.



After a lot of thinking, we are just going to leave the class alone.


----------



## Buckin07 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks brother sounds like the best idea


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 23, 2011)

Cool, I'll be there every chance I can practicing for the July 14 STATE SHOOT.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Nov 23, 2011)

Cant wait to start shooting again. Besides I owe Mitch a tough set or two! 

January wont get here quick enough.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Nov 23, 2011)

bowanna said:


> Cool, I'll be there every chance I can practicing for the July 14 STATE SHOOT.



Will this be at Sweetwater?


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Nov 23, 2011)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Will this be at Sweetwater?



ah, nevermind, just saw the updated shoot calendar.  Awesome! gonna be a blast


----------



## bigchooch58 (Jul 31, 2012)

what ever happened to to good old days when a few of us started this club behind a taxedermist shop/we would shoot thru brush /shoot off stands and even shoot off a 5 gal bucket /the old timers here remember /then came a few so called pros and the fun factor went out the window/not saying your not having fun /but we know the differance


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 31, 2012)

well. i can remember the eric springer days, and i don't remember them fondly as you do.  those were the days of the iron man shoots, not only at sweetwater, but in the nga, too.  this sport is hard enough without making things crazy.  those days of shooting off of rickedy deer stands, sheetrock buckets, impossible footings and hiding targets behind trees and rocks with 1/2 the kills covered are ALMOST gone....and i have to say good riddance.  just my .02.


----------



## bigchooch58 (Jul 31, 2012)

all we did was try to make a shoot more like a real hunting situation /not every deer ya shoot is standing in a well groomed shooting lane/and it did show the real cream of the crop by shooting under any condition / now i just hunt for meat and not foam /maybe a iron man wouldnt be a bad idea just bring one arrow to shoot the whole match


----------



## dgmeadows (Jul 31, 2012)

bigchooch58 said:


> all we did was try to make a shoot more like a real hunting situation /not every deer ya shoot is standing in a well groomed shooting lane/and it did show the real cream of the crop by shooting under any condition / now i just hunt for meat and not foam /maybe a iron man wouldnt be a bad idea just bring one arrow to shoot the whole match



I hear this "real hunting situation" statement so much...  I have never carried a 5 gallon bucket into the woods to stand on while shooting my bow.  I have also never shot at a deer through brush and "hoped" the arrow made it through.  I have done my share of spot and stalk hunting, and killed a few deer and pigs (and a bobcat) that way.  When I have an animal within range but brush in the way, or 1/2 the vital area blocked by a tree, I wait for a clear shot, or move to where I have a clear shot.  I might take a shot with less than ideal footing if I feel I can still control the shot, but I am not taking a shot while hunting standing on one foot, leaning around a tree, through some vines, at a quartering towards target half blocked by a tree.  That ain't a "real hunting situation" shot.  That's a "hey ya'll, let's see if anyone can pull this one off" shot.

I'm all for a "hunting shoot" with everyone shooting hunting rigs, some different angles, a shot from an elevated platform, whether a treestand, hill, or whatever, but "trash" shoots designed to make you most likely lose or break arrows is more a test of luck than skill.  That's not the cream rising to the top, that's the guy who got lucky enough to pull off enough of the goofy shots to avoid a bad score.

I am not saying that "trash shoots" should never be done.  I will participate in one of those types of shoots every now and then, and they can be fun if they are set up safely, but I don't think most people will drive hours across state multiple times a year for a pure luck shoot.   

There's certainly no reason you and your old buds can't get together and set yourself up a wild and crazy shoot.  If there is not another "structured" shoot going on, I might grab some old arrows and give it a whirl.  Most weekends though, I am going to opt for an ASA rules event, so I know what I am spending my time and money to compete in.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 31, 2012)

I remember the good old days when sweetwater was behind the taxidermist shop. ( Gwinnett at the lake, henry co in stockbridge, Toma chichi, Tricounty) I liked the iron man and deer on the cable. A lot of the old clubs had em. They were usually money shoots. They always had the regular shoot too. It was just a side attraction. Every now and then you'll see em at the newer shoots but mostly just the long shot. I'm all for a little extra competition as long as it doesn't effect the main shoot.   ...Letsgetron !


----------



## bigchooch58 (Aug 1, 2012)

if you hunt on land that has ever been cut over chances are theres 5 gal hydraulic oil buckets in there /  but way back then having a nice 3 or 4 wheeler was a luxury not a nacesity /and stands where very crued to say /and the bows we had were just as crude / but that being said it would be good to see some of the old guys again and maybe shoot too /but my heart and health has more say than my mind / i still have the first sweetwater hat /shirt and old black coat with the bear on the back /just glad to see some thing that 5 of us sitting around a taxedermist shop on a cold rainy day drinking that swamp water coffee is still going strong / yall cant imagine how hard we cut trails and how much we put into this just to buy those first 20 3d targets / im sure targets have changed in the years as well as have the bows/ good luck with it guys and maybe one day in 20 or 30 years later you too can post to some new guys on here /oh and buy the way they were asa rule shoots back then /sweetwater has been asa except for about the first 2 or 3 weeks when we put it together /still got the cards too lol


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 1, 2012)

the only guys that are still around, that i know, are ed williams, r/e. and jackie teal.  i think jackie is the treasurer, but has had back surgery and doesn't shoot any more.  gordy died a while back, and that's about all i can remember.  me and bowanna are still here, but we're not sweetwater folks...toooooo far


----------



## bigchooch58 (Aug 2, 2012)

the 5 that started it was Gordy //Eric stringer/Jack teal/myself ray mercer /and charlie mac


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 2, 2012)

never heard of ray and charlie and i don't know who you are???  whatever happened to ole eric after he was asked to leave??


----------

